# Jean Purse



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

My co workers 14 yr old daughter is quite the entrprenuer...she is making jean purses (here is an example http://patternsthatfityou.com/FrPurseCl.htm )
She buys thew jeans at garage sales and salv army, makes the lining from colorful fabric (she had one with rainbow, and another that was like a red bandana)and a cute belt around the beltloops, a loop on the back of the jeans that hooks onto the snap/button to close and is selling them for $20. I bought one for my vegan sister in law (she loves purses, but no leather or pleather). I was really impressed with how nice these are. They got a stand at a craft fair to sell them, I hope they do well!!
I liked this idea


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

Great idea  And I'd certainly think it would be trendy with school kids as well.


----------



## MOgal (Jul 27, 2002)

Along the same lines, we have a bunch of apple trees in the yard and I've been looking at those specialized aprons for picking apples. I decided I could use a pair of jeans with the legs attached to the belt loops by double end metal snaps (think for holding a bucket to a fence, not regular sewing snaps) and suspended by jeans straps across my back. My thinking of keeping the legs intact and separate was to give me a chance to sort apples (good fruit from culls) as I was picking. When I unsnapped one leg, I could direct the apples into the appropriate container. Here is a link to commercial apron. http://www.happyvalleyranch.com/picking_bags.php


----------



## debik70 (Jun 25, 2008)

I've seen these in a craft magazine and thought they were so cute.


----------



## OzarkHmsteaders (Jul 9, 2006)

I am working on one of these purses for my 3 year old grand daughter.
I got a really cute pair of shorts at a yard sale for a quarter,
the shorts had a little lace on the leg, I think its going to turn out to be real cute, and she loves loves loves,purses and shoes,,she is so her mothers child (LOL) I think there are hundreds of ideas for these purses.


----------

